# Start school next week



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I am sooooooo nervous about going back to school!! It has been almost 15 years since I have been in a school and I am nervous! I start next week and I will be taking a few math classes to get me back up to speed before I start the majority of classes next semester. I really suck at math but I have to take several biology and chemistry classes and need to have math down a little better. I took a placement test on Monday and I scored high on my math but not high enough for vet school so I am taking these refreshers and it will also help ease me back into school. I am really various about next semester because I will be a full time student. When have my mind set on a goal I can usually get it done but I have never attempted something this big. my husband is a big supporter and I just love him for telling me I can do it! Anyone else starting classes?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am definitely NOT starting classes, but GOOD LUCK LISA! you can do it 


PS: i hate math!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lisa you obviously are one set for starting and finishing something with great stride and pride. Your going to do freaking amazing no matter how big you think this is , once you start it'll be a breeze. 
I congratulate you for going back to school and WISH you the veryyyyyyyyyyyy best~!!
~hugs~


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

good job on going back 2 school, hope it goes well


----------



## tzbart (Oct 23, 2009)

I give you mad props for going back. I cant stand math. Holly mother of god I cant stand math. Biology or science....LOVE IT. Math GAG! I do miss school at times though. I feel like my brain is rotting. Haha. You'll get it done with flying colors. Good luck!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats Lisa... I do have a question. I looked into going back to school for this earlier this year. From what I've found you had to do very well in High School for when you move on to the university to finish your last 4 years. Is it a possibility to bring your "GPA" up by taking the same courses again? I was a terrible high school student, and it really bummed me out that I couldn't fully persue the education to become a liscensed veterinarian.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Your scores are based off of your GPA for your BA when your in college. Do goo in college and you should be OK to go to vet school. Min GPA for vet school is 3.2 but I hope to get 3.8 or higher and boy do I have my work cut out for me. I really suck at match so I have to try very hard to get in to vet school. Biology is easy it will be the math that kills me! Check out the requirements to get in to vet school.
http://www.aavmc.org/vmcas/documents/Colorado2010.pdf


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

just finishing vet. tech. school. 
im deciding whether or not to get started on pre. req.'s for vet school. but idk.

good luck keep us updated!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Good luck Lisa just remember 2+2=5 and you'll be A- OK 

seriously though, good luck and keep your head up, im with you on math I HATE IT!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> just finishing vet. tech. school.
> im deciding whether or not to get started on pre. req.'s for vet school. but idk.
> 
> good luck keep us updated!


You remember what we once talked about... F*** it!!! Go for it bro!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Hmm UF leaves it pretty open ended especially since they've updated their website. Superior scholastic acheivement :roll:

Application Information UF|College of Veterinary Medicine


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> You remember what we once talked about... F*** it!!! Go for it bro!


oh yeah! lol


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

My next semester starts Monday. It all falls right into place. Just manage your time wisely. And, be prepared for NO personal life whatsoever. Laundry will pile up.

But, at the end of the semester it all seems worth it. Trust me, you can do it. You are an intelligent & stubborn person. All great qualities in an adult student. LOL


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Congrats Lisa... I do have a question. I looked into going back to school for this earlier this year. From what I've found you had to do very well in High School for when you move on to the university to finish your last 4 years. Is it a possibility to bring your "GPA" up by taking the same courses again? I was a terrible high school student, and it really bummed me out that I couldn't fully persue the education to become a liscensed veterinarian.


If you did poorly in a class in college, retake it. The better grade will count on your GPA.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Shana vet school is more expensive where your at by like 9,000! Come to Co with me! lol

Nizmo, just do it Vet techs do not make that much money unless you have a specialty like work as a surgical assistant. My husband went to vet tech school and ended up having to go back to his normal trade because he was not making any money. It is worth the extra school to just be a vet.

Betty, thanks girl I need that!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

a lot of vets i've asked said they wouldnt do it again if they had the chance. too much money.

but idk im not really in it for the money.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Really? I have six friends of mine that are vets and they all love it! CSU is only 14,000 that does not seem unreasonable for a career. One of my friends just graduated from vet school and she had a blast.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

hmm... some of the ones i've talked said they're schooling is in 60,000-80,000 dollars. Neurologists, cardiologist, i know a couple that studied in italy.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Your right I was giving you per year it is about 60,000 but still not bad considering other professions. I was thinking per year not total....... brain fart!!! lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Your right I was giving you per year it is about 60,000 but still not bad considering other professions. I was thinking per year not total....... brain fart!!! lol


well im happy for you. i bet you'll do good.
i really would like to further my studies, but im already in the for 14,000 from my tech schooling. so i dont think i would go back for another good 5 yrs. it'll give me lots of time to think! 
Go Lisa :woof:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

School is expensive, that is for dang sure. You have got to do your research b/f picking your major or you'll be stuck in a job you hate paying back student loans for the rest of your life. But, if you choose something that you love to do, it will all be worth it.

I loves me some edumacation.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

if you can do what you do with your dogs school will be a piece of cake just dont give the teacher any dog treats when they give you a good grade


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

School is such a joy!
The cramped hallways with people pushing and shoving!

The bullys strutting their stuff like they own the place!

The preps giving you dirty looks because you dont fit in when really they are the ones that dont fit in!

The fake looking lights in the class room!

The teachers dead eyes that look like they want to be out of there even more then you do! 

The desks and chairs that never seem to fit anyone, either it being to big or to small!

The always out of date stuff from the ceiling to the carpet or tile on the floor!



OH WHAT A JOY! Its like heaven for the people that dont have a home!

LMAO


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ha! good post!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good luck Lisa! I hate math too... I always made A's or B's in all the other subjects. But Math... I could just never get it! It went in one ear and out the other. I can do the basics, add/subtract/multiply/divide... but anything more complicated then that... I don't remember! lol


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

thank you!
Aint it true though?


----------

